# Elliott Update



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi gang,

Wow, what a rough couple of months with my little guy. At his 4 month vet check, he weighed a whopping 6 lb 4 oz. I think he's gonna be on the small size!

We're FINALLY making progress with house training. I really thought I was going to go out of my mind. Part of the problem was the constant rain here- he isn't wild about wet grass. Anyway, he is doing great! I finally got a decent photo of him today, so I thought I'd share.

Terry


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, totally adorable  He looks way bigger than 6 pounds in that picture.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I have just "liked" his photo on facebook as love the way he looks as really unusual colouring


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pup! Looks like butter wouldn't melt in this mouth!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Terry have been wondering how you've been getting on Elliott is cutie birthday card puppy perfect, Mable had a thing about wet and would often come in and park her "bits" on the towel that was waiting to dry her feet ...... so much easier with the better weather, glad you're doing ok . Have you got your lap dog then ??? x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

He is VERY cute and adorable! How tall is he?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Terry, was wondering how you were getting on. Elliott looks gorgeous and his coat is developing wonderfully.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's lovely! Yours were some of the first posts I read on this forum, it's so nice to read an update on him


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, so glad he is more settled and I hope it means you are less stressed! He is so adorable - I bet he can get away with murder if he pulls that face at you often.

Is it the picture, or has he got blue eyes?


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Woops. Sorry I've been away.
Don't know how tall he is- I should measure him. But he is now 5 mos and still is pretty small. I think his eyes are turning brown but there is a bit of green to them.

He's learned tons of tricks and I have him in puppy class. He's a little cautious but very very sweet.

House training is finally going well. Not perfect, but way better than before. At times, he'll ring the bells on the door to go out. Other times he'll stare at me. Then today, I didn't hear him barking and he had his first accident in about a week. : (

Our main problem is he wakes up too early in the am (5:30). Any tips?

: )


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Elliot is beautiful!!Is he a chocolate parti? If any of my pups start waking early i make their last trip out for a wee at night a little bit later.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable can wake from 5.30 ... she's 8 months now and its not always for the toilet, so we take her to toilet and put her back... as she's getting older she does nt even need to go she just knows you'll come but cant risk it incase the day you dont go she has an accident. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

5.30am I wold call that a lay in ha ha ha..

Good to see your back on the forum Terry, I recall when you first got him and if I remember rightly you weren't getting much work done in your office when Elliott first arrived..... the joys of puppy ownership hey!!! 

Elliott is a gorgeous cockapoo and it sound like he is settling in well... ringing bells on the door, I am impressed Terry  

Welcome back and keep sending those photos in


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! To answer some questions-
Mandy, yes, he's a chocolate parti. I should post a pix of him and our Portuguese Water Dog, Harper, who is also brown/white. Elliott looks like a mini-me of Harper but 40 lbs lighter. : D

I take Elliott out for the last potty break at around 11:30pm. I would insist he stay in his crate when he gets up (4:30 if he hears my hubby wake up, otherwise it's 5:30) but he REALLY has to do his business at 5:30. Last month, I tried letting him whine, but then I had a real mess to clean up. I wonder if it's worth trying again, as he is doing a LOT better holding it in during the day. But I'm not sure.

Karen, when I put him back in the crate after he was let out, he'd only sleep for another 1/2 hr. So now, my morning guy hubby, just keeps an eye on him in the kitchen so I can sleep a bit more (rarely can, though. When I'm up, I'm up). At what point will you stop taking Mable out that early?

JoJo, thanks for the reminders. It was a really tough go with little Elliott and I have to remind myself how much progress he's made. He was literally peeing or pooping in the house every 20 minutes and I got NOTHING done for many weeks. Now, my little guy is hanging out with me in my office, napping or playing.
He's become a wonderful little buddy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure really Terry, we put her back and she usually stays quiet until 7.30 ish at weekend but we are up anyway at 7 during the week. Really should leave her now as she very rarely needs the loo its purely habit. Might give it a try at weekend... or might try her with the crate door open, cos I think she'd just go sleep with Wilf,will let you know


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks gorgeous i love his colour and hes got a lovely face.


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

he's awesome.


----------

